# Looking for a PBEM or PBMB game



## krunchyfrogg (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm an experienced gamer, looking for a fun game to play on the internet.

Please either reply here or send a reply to krunchyfrogg@yahoo.com

TIA


----------

